# Outfitter Pleads Guilty to Making False Accusations Against State Wildlife Officer



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Aaron L. Shields, recently pleaded guilty on three state wildlife violations and one charge of falsification in the Bellefontaine Municipal Court.More...

More...


----------

